# 7000 acres can be brok up 3000/4000



## Just 1 More (Jul 3, 2006)

7000 acres in Brantley Co. Can be broke in to 2 tracts. $4.50 per acre plus insurance
I can e-mail a map if you are SERIOUSLY interested. This tract is known as the Race Pond Tract


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 3, 2006)

a little info on the property


----------



## tman (Jul 3, 2006)

Sounds like a great deal.  Just to much land for anything I would want to start.  There wouldn't be chance of only having 1000 acres of that, right?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 3, 2006)

From what I was told,, Unfortunately, with the gate situation and the security issue, there isn't really any good way to break it into anything smaller than the 2 pieces.
The precise division of acreages is
4744 and
2333


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 3, 2006)

Crappy map,, but you should get the idea


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 3, 2006)

Just to be clear.. I have never seen the property so I don't know whats on it as far as trees or wildlife. I'm just posting this for the owner.


----------



## kevincox (Jul 3, 2006)

Great opportunity for folks in that part of the state. Too far from home for me!


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 3, 2006)

kevincox said:
			
		

> Great opportunity for folks in that part of the state. Too far from home for me!


I would think some of the Jacksonville/North Fla guys would jump on this..


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 3, 2006)

FYI,although i don't have firsthand/recent experience with this particular tract i have rolled through there a time or two......the area is what is considered ''flat woods'' and looks about the same as northern Florida's timberland areas.

It is also deep in the heart of dog hunting country too.....


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's what the owner just wrote me... 



> I've actually been to Race Pond.  This will be a long term family tract that I hope to leave the kids someday.
> I have had a lot of road repair completed, old growth and underbrush cleared and new planting and ground prep is going on now in about 250 acres.  The deer hunting is excellent (smaller than up north but larger than FL).  Hog hunting is good with a little bit of swamp to draw.  The fishing is good and the duck and turkey is excellent.  There will not be any more cutting on Race Pond for several years and the planting will done around Jan so as not to interfere with good hunting times and completed well before Turkey season.
> The topography is level and rich earth for food plots.  I have already had a few planted.  Gate work is being completed as we speak


----------



## Gillis (Jan 5, 2007)

*Brantley Co Land*



Just 1 More said:


> 7000 acres in Brantley Co. Can be broke in to 2 tracts. $4.50 per acre plus insurance
> I can e-mail a map if you are SERIOUSLY interested. This tract is known as the Race Pond Tract



Please sent more info at  dobielstrickland@yahoo.com
or 912-230-0740


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 5, 2007)

Gillis said:


> Please sent more info at  dobielstrickland@yahoo.com
> or 912-230-0740



You're only about 6 months too late


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Jan 5, 2007)

gotta be fast in this days of leaseing, 6 months is a little to slow


----------



## markhunt (Jan 5, 2007)

*every  intersted!*

e-mail at sthrnbll@earthlink.net.when be good time to take alook at the land. To see about getting the ball rolling.Looking for a good club to get started get tried of dialing with timber companys.


----------



## markhunt (Jan 5, 2007)

thank u


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 5, 2007)

markhunt said:


> e-mail at sthrnbll@earthlink.net.when be good time to take alook at the land. To see about getting the ball rolling.Looking for a good club to get started get tried of dialing with timber companys.



I think the guy who leased it might take exception to you looking at his lease


----------



## markhunt (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for the info,u can just shot me a e-mail or private message.not saying nothing bad about timber companys,but every year i join a club it gets sold from under us.realtisc  company buying alot of it.be before to long we want have any land to hunt.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 5, 2007)

I went through that for a few years until I got hooked up with the people I lease from now. They are still a timber company but the property is more privately owned and I deal directly with the owner. 
She lets me know what comes available and I post it here.. you have to be quick and have money in hand.. One tract I turned down was gone within the hour..
I have put 3 different clubs on their own land through her properties.. she's a great person and has become a dear friend. I'm a lucky man


----------



## markhunt (Jan 5, 2007)

well sounds great would love to be able hookup with youll because we a club for 2007 and on if u know want i mean.i can meet with youll at any time.


----------



## russwks (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, like to know if the 2300 ac is still availible.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Jan 14, 2007)

russwks please actually read this post and u will see that this thread is 6 months old and all tracts are gone. Thank U


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 15, 2007)

Bowhunter24 said:


> russwks please actually read this post and u will see that this thread is 6 months old and all tracts are gone. Thank U



Thanks Bud


----------

